

The DevOps Checklist - signal
http://devopschecklist.com

======
Jemaclus
Not sure why they chose to prefix this with "DevOps", because this seems like
a great list of general engineering team principles and not DevOps-specific
principles. Still, it's a great list.

I'm actually looking for some resources for my DevOps guy, and I was looking
for a checklist but maybe something more practical. Something like:

[ ] Check X server config

[ ] Check Y DNS route

[ ] Check Z...

and so on for making sure he doesn't forget to do certain tasks when deploying
major features.

I was hoping this was that, but it's not. Still, it's a good list and I
enjoyed reading it.

~~~
benjarrell
I see this checklist is exactly what "DevOps" is, as stated in the first
question:

    
    
      DevOps is all about alignment. It was born out of frustration and trouble between the disparate priorities and incentives of Development and Operations teams. Alignment comes from unifying towards a common goal.
    

I see your checklist as only coming from experience and institutional
knowledge shared by having developers and operations working together.

~~~
signal
:) Yes exactly! Deployment automation to the rescue!

